# Random Graphic Design Shop



## Younique (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm bored, usually ;-)

So I used to have Graphic Design shops on other sites.
Usually art request threads. 

But my patience with specific designs is LOW right now.

So I'd like to create random Graphic Design for people 
You don't know what you'll get, just hope it's good! ha!

*Just respond to this post* and I'll create something random for you. 
maybe you can use it for your siggy 
or..just save it
or throw it away -shrug- 

Enjoy!


people who may enjoy this @Dauntless @Lady Lullaby @renna @Perpetual Iridescence @kaleidoscope @The Enigma @cue5c @Happy about nothing @cypresstree @Doll @Perspicacious @Ramysa @thankseternity @Vivid Melody @twitchedlabrat & many more i'm too lazy to name


----------



## Younique (Jul 20, 2011)

@_Thanketernity_ @Happy about Nothing.


----------



## Enigma Daddy (Oct 23, 2012)

Didn't realise you were a fellow graphic designer as well... cool :happy:


----------



## Younique (Jul 20, 2011)

The Enigma said:


> Didn't realise you were a fellow graphic designer as well... cool :happy:


Yeah. I've done some CD designs that are in Walmart right now! (woot)
Are you looking for something random? LOL


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Younique said:


> I'm bored, usually ;-)
> 
> So I used to have Graphic Design shops on other sites.
> Usually art request threads.
> ...


I want one.


----------



## Enigma Daddy (Oct 23, 2012)

Younique said:


> Are you looking for something random? LOL


Haha, why not? Keeps life exciting!


----------



## cypresstree (Jun 1, 2011)

SuperDevastation said:


> I want one.


Wow, me too!


----------



## Loveternity (Aug 3, 2011)

So do I. :3 And yup, random's good.


----------



## Younique (Jul 20, 2011)

SuperDevastation said:


> I want one.



My own perception of you. enjoy


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Younique said:


> My own perception of you. enjoy


Thanks, but what exactly does it mean or represent?


----------



## Younique (Jul 20, 2011)

SuperDevastation said:


> Thanks, but what exactly does it mean or represent?


It means 'Hope For the World'


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Younique said:


> It means 'Hope For the World'


I'm cynical and realistic but it seems deep down I do have hope even with the problems America is facing and the laws politicians are trying to put into place. And we can help with the rest of the worlds problems more easily whenever we fix or own.


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

YES PLEASe. Anything you want and although it probably won't go in my sig I will treasure it forever because I do that.


----------



## Lady Lullaby (Jun 7, 2010)

Definitely intrigued


----------



## Perspicacious (Feb 18, 2012)

Count me in


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Ouu this sounds cool, may I please have any random thing you purge from your mind? I'll likely treasure it, because I treasure things like that


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm in!!  and curious like hell


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

I would love one!! xoxo


----------



## HAL 9000 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh my gosh, could you make me one? Please? 

I was thinking of becoming a graphic designer... I could make you one, if you want... (though it would be really bad, since I'm not used to drawing on the computer yet!) :laughing:


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

Younique said:


> I'm bored, usually ;-)
> 
> So I used to have Graphic Design shops on other sites.
> Usually art request threads.
> ...


Yes, I'm ready to enjoy the happy goodness you design for me!!!:happy:


----------

